# Ice Update 1-1-09



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just got a call from Icebucketjohn.Said there are 3 guys fishing OSP at 3pm.He also said he'll be out there in the morning on his bucket if anyone else wants to join him.Things are looking up !!!!.......Mark


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay Okay - I give up - Where is OSP? I've looked and looked for Old State Park and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Perchy: do a google maps search for state park dr in akron oh. It is part of the portage lakes. Once you find State Park Dr just follow it on the map from state rt. 619. The road dead ends into the park, you can't miss it. It is a fun place to fish, but you probably won't be bringing home 30 keepers or anything.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Checked it this morning. 4 to 6 inches on the south shore only. Didn't walk out in the middle because it looked like it just froze the night before. Be careful the ice is still very shaky when I was walking and drilling holes. I figured I'd post since I just read there fishin' on it already. As always, don't take my opinions, just check for yourself. Most of that lake doesn't look ready to fish.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

swone said:


> Perchy: do a google maps search for state park dr in akron oh. It is part of the portage lakes. Once you find State Park Dr just follow it on the map from state rt. 619. The road dead ends into the park, you can't miss it. It is a fun place to fish, but you probably won't be bringing home 30 keepers or anything.


Thanks... Will maybe be coming from Columbus... I just want to get out on the Ice and doesn't matter the drive at this point.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

you might want to wait another week if the forecast stays true. We will be on most lakes next weekend.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

anyone going from my area let me know ill ride along just pm me let me know...


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow that is a lot of ice. Ladue south end and Punderson is covered.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW im shocked. thanks for the info guys, it means a lot. it must have not all melted then. i wrote off ice fishing for this weekend! thats incredible. i havent been looking since the big warm up, but i did notice that all of the ponds and retention basins are all frozen over in my area again.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I really couldn't believe it either..... I'm gonna wait it out a few more days. That place gets nuts at the first word of "safe ice". Could be 50 people show up to fish on a small area, making that shaky ice real SHAKY!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

they should put live web cams on some lakes that would be cool.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ill go check it this mornin


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have my pre-surgery tests this afternoon, but I'm going to swing by there when I'm done just to check... May get out there tomorrow or Sunday. 

I'll take the camera and take a few pix...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just talked to icebucketjohn....He's fishing now, said the ice is 2-3" as of about 8:45 he was the only one out there. He said he was staying in pretty close. I'm contemplating, I need to go find a coin to toss....


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

anyone here anything about palm or clr yet?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Checked this morning.

North - 1"

Miller - 1", Still has an open area.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito ice by 305 ramp ranged 1.5-2.5inches didnt go out very far got thinner the further i went out


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got off the ice from* Old State Park (Portage Lakes)., Friday 01/02/2009.*Fished for 3 1/2 hrs. Ice was between 2"-3 1/2". A dozen other guys showed up afterwards. Fish action was steady for me. I caught 23 gills, mostly dinks, but did have 6 nice ones. *The ice is OK, but ya can't do stupid!*. 

My only problem today was my 2 lbs Polaris leader kept breaking on me. It broke 4X for me. Lost some darn good pin-mins b/c of it and a few nice tuggers. Dont know if it was old, rotted line, but I'll be changing my leader asap. (Suggestions are welcomed).

Will most like hit it Saturday morniing before I go to work... either there or Mogadore (Congress Lake Rd), if its safe.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I couldn't bring myself to drive down there after my pointless hour drive earlier this morning. I might see you down there tommorow morning if that where you end up going. Down to 18 tonight, that might help a little before the rains come on Sunday AGAIN! Did anyone venture out towards the channel?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, even my son, Nathan, was out there. (It;s only 2" out that way. He wasnt doing any good though. I told him to move southward where I was getting all my bites. I was using maggots.


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys are nuts. Dink gills aren't worth it for me to go out on that thin of ice. I wait for a solid 5". Be careful out there...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

So... if they were catching bucket fulls of 14" Crappie you could understand?


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

Took a drive out past Mogadore off of Palm and Congress Lake Rd. Nobody fishing. At CLR open on west side where culvert comes through. Also big area of open water east of CLR out by little island. Lots of geese.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

man thats awesome icebucketjohn, thanks for the report!


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> So... if they were catching bucket fulls of 14" Crappie you could understand?


No. Even the world record muskie isn't worth my life. Plus, that same muskie isn't worth me leaving my young wife as a widow. I'll just give it a few weeks, and then go. I know guys who've went through and there's already been one ice fishing related death (that I know of) this season.

It's your choice. Just be careful out there.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Icebucket, you need to scrap that 2lb test.I went that direction once and like you, lost too much tackle.Stop by the house when you get a chance, I'll take care of your problem..........Mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

just got back from OSP... 10 or so guys were fishing. I did yell out "HOW MUCH ICE?" One guy replied 6 inches... I didn't venture out to verify, but I'd be VERY cautious... I'm heading out there tomorrow AM with Nick and the gear... Going to take it slow and see what happens.

NO ONE was out near the channel


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

is osp worth it or should my friend and I try the rivers? going fishing tomarrow,really wanted to hit the ice but might have to settle for the rivers


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

You NE.Icers make me sick.I just moved to the wrong side of the state 30 yrs.ago.Good luck with the ice you all have and be safe!Catch alot of fish while I'm still waiting on ice here in the westeran side of the state.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

bszoke said:


> is osp worth it or should my friend and I try the rivers? going fishing tomarrow,really wanted to hit the ice but might have to settle for the rivers


If you don't mind catching 40 dinks to about 2 keepers it's worth it. Looks like I'll be there in the morning too.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Late afternoon & evening ice update: Friday 01/02/2008

*Mogadore:* 90&#37; Ice Covered, *Totally Unsafe*: nobody at Palm Rd/Saxe Rd nor Congress Lake Road. No test holes drilled at Congress Lake Rd. (Did observe a Bald Eagle (Matured) perched high on a tree off Congress Lake Rd. (Eastern Side, Southern Edge)

*Note: Access roads to North Dike (from Sunnybrook & Old Forge) along with access road to Boat Stake Area are still open. The ODNR hasnt not locked the gates as yet.*

*Ladue:* Ice Covered, *Totally Unsafe*, Nobody Ice Fishing
*
Brady Lake*: 90% Ice Covered, *Totally Unsafe*

*Springfield Lake*: 90% Ice Covered, _Totally Unsafe_


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Big Daddy said:


> just got back from OSP... 10 or so guys were fishing. I did yell out "HOW MUCH ICE?" One guy replied 6 inches... I didn't venture out to verify, but I'd be VERY cautious... I'm heading out there tomorrow AM with Nick and the gear... Going to take it slow and see what happens.
> 
> NO ONE was out near the channel


It could be 6" in that narrow inlet south of the lot but it was only 3" about halfway out to the channel. One guy was out over the channel when I went out about 2:00. When he came back over he said it was about 3" there. I didn't want to head out there yet to see.

Cautious is the way to go for now.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*OSP 2 1/2" - 3".. That's all:*

I didnt drill anywhere at OSP today that had even 5" of ice


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to check it out in the AM with Nick and cfish102. I'm bringing the gear but I'm still going to be cautious...

Here's a couple pics from today out there...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

they are sitting really close for early thin ice!! WOW... it has my itching for some fun!! me and buckeye tom are gonna drive up to osp next weekend if we dont have ice here... maybe we can meet some of you guys.. i just wont wear my ice cleats....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Big Daddy those Pictures are saying ....Come over to my house and play..They would give anyone the itch...As Peon said they look kinda too close for first ice...If you do go out you and your son be careful...Listening to you talk Safety is your number one Priority...BE SAFE HAVE FUN....C.L....


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

wheres osp?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

sam kegg said:


> wheres osp?



I think I recently read in another thread that you will be moving near there soon.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

lol dam duh.... i need to go back to bed,


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Thats the first thing I noticed was how close those guys were sitting next to each other too!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

.. Just got off from icing OSP, Saturday 01/03. Fished from 7:45 am - 11:00 am. Catch was disappointing for me. Caught only a dozen dinks. The comradere' was great though. Met Big Daddy, Fishmaster Justin, Parma Bass Jeff and alot others. I counted 42 guys on the ice!!!

Like always, the fishing was better yesterday.

There's 3" of ice out there... still not too safe.

Nobody on Miller, East, Rex, Turkeyfoot, Mud, North or Long.

Better luck next time!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

when u going back out john?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'd like to hit Rex Lake or Mogadore Tuesday morning., if we have good ice . 

(Old State Park starts to shut down with all the hoopla and the only really good catches are early morning, at sundown, cloudy days or when a storm front is moving in). Suprisingly, early Sunday morning might be a good time just before the warm front hits and the rains come, but I've got family obligations for the next couple of days).

... Headed to work this afternoon and will make a report on the lakes I drive by.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick, Cfish and I ended up with 13 keepers. 5 of them were good 8+ inch redears. Will make a good couple of sammiches... 

We'll be out there tomorrow, later in the AM after the radio show.

(Inside the Great Outdoors, 1420AM WHK from 8 to 10AM)*** ALSO: Look for the group "Friends of Inside the Great Outdoors radio" on Facebook.

Forgot to add.... Good seeing so many OGF members out there. It was neat... "Hey Jeff! Hey Joe! Hey John! Hey Justin!Hey Greg!!" and so on and so on. It was like everyone knew everyone out there... Well we did, sort of! LOL


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Didn't stop today since only 1" yesterday. Still has an open area.

Now is a good time though to see where not to walk later when it does freeze over.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

carl i will be sure to listen to your show on my way to osp in the morning


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

sam kegg said:


> carl i will be sure to listen to your show on my way to osp in the morning


wow thats a low blow lol


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Drove by Nimi on the way to Guiseppe's. Looked 100% ice covered. Saw a few guys close to shore in C-4 just off the road to the campground that was closed off.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

OSP has been like an OGF hangout so far this ice season! Hopefully the ice gets thicker quicker! That'll open up some better options and species for the OSP guys!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My son, Nathan was fishing Nimisila at C-4 with 2 of his buddies Saturday Afternoon 01/03/2009. Between the 3 of them, they caught over 40...with over half being "Keepers".

*Nobody on Punderson, Ladue or Mogadore (Congress Lake Rd) this afternoon. *

*Sorry Guys, It just ain't ready!*


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

headn out tomorrow with mousejam in the afternoon to osp. would like to hit c5 at nimi anyone know the thickness out there?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Parma.........your oh so right about "OGF HANGOUT". But on the other side of the coin........it's been about the only consistant "GAME IN TOWN". Which compared to nothin ............is a real draw. Also I guess if you want to dance, ya gotta go where the music is playing....Well as usual, looking forward to catchin up with you again soon on some hardwater.....Jon Sr.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN......Glad to see that Nathan and his bud's caught some fish over there. Well, I'm glad the Holidays are behind us again. Also am glad to be back in touch....since my "puter" took a dump, a few days ago. Came up with a new system.....so I have alot of "TWEEKIN" to do..... Icefisherman4life.......Wanted to catch-up with you and Mousejam today.... but have to tie up some loose family ends today....If this weather holds (and this rain event isn't all that much) the up-coming temps for the later part of the week are looking real good.... in our favor. You guys enjoy yourselves and stay dry.... good fishin and stay safe........Jon Sr.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Mid-morning Sunday

Miller - Still has an open area

OSP - 3 1/2 to 4" (Out near the channel this morning)

West - Only 1" in front of Lakeside Park

North - 2" at the ramp dock

Looks like it won't happen for most places other than OSP till the end of the week.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

RAIN!!!!

*Are you kiddin me?*


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! It held off for most of the day... OSP was very slow today. Only 4 keepers out of maybe 20 fish... If anyone ventures out STAY SAFE!!!!


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

This rain is not a bad thing IceBJ. Yes, a slow down for now, but I was on most of my area lakes today and things are looking good. 2-4 inches of good ice with 0.5" of water on top. We are getting COLD weather starting this evening and it will lock things up good by Thursday morning if not sooner.....I'm just hoping the snow stays away for awhile.

Ladue Back end- west of 44 (1.5-3) not ready but close, some areas are better then others. needs a couple days.
Oberlin (1.5-2.5) 3 days away
Wellington up and lower (1-2.5) 3 days away
Findley SP (back end, up to 4 inches, will need 2 nights)
Area ponds- (3-4) and they're ready now, just wet.

It weather holds up we'll be hitting most lakes before the weekend..


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Like I said, lots of dinks... I gave Nick the Vexilar and he worked hard for what he got today. Once again, he outfished the Ol' Man...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Monday 01/05/2009 1:00 Pm Report

*Nimisila:* *NOBODY ON THE ICE TODAY AT C-4, UNSAFE CONDITIONS*

*Old State Park, Portage Lakes: (OSP): *5 guys fishing: catch is slow: 3" ice


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope tonight's cold will tighten things up before the next rain/snow event...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ditto, BD.... All of us have been severely teased for the last 3-4 weeks for so.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey IBJ: I just read your latest report, and we must have just missed each other. I drove around nimi with my kids to put my youngest to sleep then went up to osp to check it out as well. When you mentioned that people were fishing at C4 on Sunday, which side of the road were you referring to? Thanks for the info. I went out at Aldremans cove two days before Xmas, but it was too thin to be out there alone, only about 2 inches of ice in spots. Thanks for all your updates, I am going out to OSP tonight to try for some crappie after dark.

Steve


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The guys at Nimisila were fishing in the bay on your left as you're driving into the campgrounds. I think its also called Miners Bay or Haynes Bay...not sure.

I was driving my Red Ford Ranger. I walked out on the ice at OSP and talked with the guys. If you're fishing OSP tonight, I may saunter out to see how you're doing. (The ice didnt thicken up any from yesterday, although yesterdays holes were iced over and today's holes were slowly freezing.

I may try Mogadore (Congress Lake Rd) tomorrow morning. I'd like to read some other ice condition reports today.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I know where you are talking about now. I thought you were talking about the little lake that is connected to the main body by a small pipe near the parking lot on Christman just north of the campground entrance. I have caught a bunch of small crappie there in the spring, but it looks really scary there for ice fishing. That area seems to freeze faster than the main body of the lake, but has open holes all over it. It makes me wonder if there are springs in that little backwater.

P.S. I will be in a black frabill ultralight tonight. I would love to meet you and any other ogfers that are out there. From what I read I think I was fishing right next to you and parmabass two days before xmas and didn't realize it. I will be heading out about 7:15 if my wife doesn't get held up getting out of work.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

anyone plannin on hittin OSP saturday morning? I was thinking bout hitin it before i went to the indoor motorcycle races. jus wonderin if anyone was goin i'm sure there will be some you out there. i dunno yet where i'm going for sure almost everywhere should have safe ice by then i am gonna check a private lake tomarrow to see if i might get out there and try and find some crappies, mrphish, and or bassmastermjb, if you guys wanna go with me if theres enough ice i'd be more than happy to take ya


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS73........I'll PM you or give you a call this evening.......Thanks for the offer. jON sR.


----------

